# Amazon.co.uk search facility



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

It's never been great but now it seems to have gone totally tonto. Seems to me that the more info I type into their search box the less chance that the CD I'm after will actually appear. And now the _Classical Music_ category is getting clogged up with individual tracks for streaming which should be in the _Digital Music_ category. Is it just me or are others having a similar problem???


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

It is often easier to google the title and pick the Amazon link from there.

Equally, it is worth chasing around on related links to find other offers which are (sometimes) not shown directly. I've had this recently with DVDs where the BBC has re-issued a box set and the original is available at a much higher price.

Amazon is a market place and should thrive on good information. It relies on people trusting it and doesn't make it easy to find the best price available in all cases.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Yep, I am playing with it combinatorics of words to get results.

Update: I tried to search today several CDs on amazon.uk and it was really hopeless. Taggart's suggestion to enter the search in just web browser was helpful and yielded better results for amazon. Whoever is responsible for the search facility maintenance there does an excellent job at sabotaging Amazon's CD sales.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Amazon Deutschland is working or not in the same way, composer + performer + keyword brings best results.

Good luck


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> It's never been great but now it seems to have gone totally tonto. Seems to me that the more info I type into their search box the less chance that the CD I'm after will actually appear. And now the _Classical Music_ category is getting clogged up with individual tracks for streaming which should be in the _Digital Music_ category. Is it just me or are others having a similar problem???


Seems if you select the category for music or CDs/vinyl and include the term CD in the search line, you should get what you are looking for. Also, when looking for deals, sometimes searching with only parts of the title and even a common misspelling has scored me some nice deals that did not come up under the proper search parameter for that work.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Seems if you select the category for music or CDs/vinyl and include the term CD in the search line, you should get what you are looking for. Also, when looking for deals, sometimes searching with only parts of the title and even a common misspelling has scored me some nice deals that did not come up under the proper search parameter for that work.


Another trick I use is to find an item on another Amazon, copy the ASIN number, and past it into the Amazon.com or Amazon.co.uk search box.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

wkasimer said:


> Another trick I use is to find an item on another Amazon, copy the ASIN number, and past it into the Amazon.com or Amazon.co.uk search box.


Where to find the number if you can't on Amazon?


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Zofia said:


> Where to find the number if you can't on Amazon?


Try Amazon.com, Amazon.co.uk, Amazon De, etc. Also worth remembering, Amazon.co.uk lists Classical separately.


----------

